# Pulled the trigger on Reynolds DV3K



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for putting up with all my wheel questions. I pulled the trigger on a set of Reynolds DV3K wheels. They where on sale ($850) , they are only 200 grams lighter than what I have now and are much more aero. But I have learned that 200 grams is not that much of a advantage and aero wheels are over rated also. But they do look cool and might be here for my Birthday .....
Thanks again.....


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sitting on the fence whether to get them or not.

*BOUGHT*


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

pics please!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

My new Reynolds wheelset arrived today ... :thumbsup:
I removed both white decals on each wheel before mounting tires for the ride tomorrow.

Before and After:


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

flatsix911 said:


> My new Reynolds wheelset arrived today ... :thumbsup:
> I removed both white decals on each wheel before mounting tires for the ride tomorrow.
> 
> Before:
> ...


Those wheels look great.

Btw, you can't use the IMG tag like that so I don't know if other people can see the pics unless they log into the OTHER forum.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Most important thing is you realized the tangible benefits will never outweigh that they look cool.


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

My bike is black and white. I think I'll keep the stickers on. They do look cool either way


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> My new Reynolds wheelset arrived today ...I removed both white decals on each wheel before mounting tires for the ride tomorrow


How much did those decals weigh?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

looigi said:


> How much did those decals weigh?


About 4 - 5 grams per wheel ...
The final setup with Red decals :thumbsup:


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nicely done, where'd you get the red recals


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

They look great! Happy riding! Oh abd BTW, what is the difference between them and the Assualts?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

reality_V2 said:


> Nicely done, where'd you get the red decals


Available at the Reynolds online store Reynolds Cycling



bbelanger said:


> They look great! Happy riding!
> Oh abd BTW, what is the difference between them and the Assaults?


About 14 grams per wheelset according to Reynolds... :thumbsup:



> *DV3K Specs:*
> 
> Rim Depth: 46mm
> Spoke Patterns: 20/24
> ...


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

They don't show any colors for the stickers, or am I missing something here


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

*DV3KC and Tire Installation*

Do you guys find it more difficult to install and remove clincher tires from the DV3K wheels than other wheelsets? I recall having a ***** of a time installing and removing two different sets of Conti GP4000 compared to installing on Mavic Ksyrium hoops.


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

What are guys running for valve stem lengths ?
?#2) do vittoria cores fit continental tubes ? I keep breaking stem cores , I want to buy tubes with replacements cores that are light , so I'm going with continental but can't find continental replacement cores.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

60mm Valve stems will be what I'm going to be running, anything else would be too short


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I run 38mm Bontrager valve stem extenders on some Continental Sprinter Gatorskins and it is the minimal length you could probably run.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Broomwagon said:


> Do you guys find it more difficult to install and remove clincher tires from the DV3K wheels than other wheelsets? I recall having a ***** of a time installing and removing two different sets of Conti GP4000 compared to installing on Mavic Ksyrium hoops.


Yes, the DV3K wheelset can be a bit challenging for mounting new tires. 
I left my tires out in the sun and they went on with just a plastic lever :thumbsup:
(Don't forget to use some talc powder on the tubes)


----------



## ccsparky (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who had trouble. Had a heck of a time with some new Kenda Kriteriums, then I tried some new Michelin Pro Race 3's. Those weren't any easier. I've had the wheels for 2 weeks now, pretty happy with them.


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

@flatsix911 - they look a lot better now. What technique did you use to remove them? I've used dental floss to remove auto dealership stickers before from my cars. Thanks!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Had an older set of these wheels with the hidden nipples. It is a pain to true these wheels as you have to take the tires and rim strips off any time you want to true them. I personally will never buy a set of wheels that have hidden nipples again.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

drewskey said:


> Flatsix911 - they look a lot better now. What technique did you use to remove them?
> I've used dental floss to remove auto dealership stickers before from my cars. Thanks!


The decals were easy to remove...Just a bit of heat and they peeled right off. 
Anyone interested in a complete set of like new white Reynolds decals? :thumbsup:


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I found it easier to mount tires on these than my Easton EA90 TTs. Got these this week and put 107 miles on them this weekend. A lot stiffer and vertically compliant than the Eastons I have to say!


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

flatsix911 said:


> The decals were easy to remove...Just a bit of heat and they peeled right off.
> Anyone interested in a complete set of like new white Reynolds decals? :thumbsup:


That's great to know! When you say "bit of heat," are you referring to a hair dryer?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

drewskey said:


> That's great to know! When you say "bit of heat," are you referring to a hair dryer?


Yes, however, a half hour in the sun works even better.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The price was probably great, but reynolds seems to come out towards the bottom of the aero ratings dept. If the rims are of the same quality they were when I bought my stratus dv's (2004), they should last you quite awhile.

Carbon rims do make a bike look so much better!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

flatsix911 said:


> Yes, the DV3K wheelset can be a bit challenging for mounting new tires.
> I left my tires out in the sun and they went on with just a plastic lever :thumbsup:
> (Don't forget to use some talc powder on the tubes)


What size tires are you running on these 23mm / 25mm?


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> What size tires are you running on these 23mm / 25mm?


I am running Michelin Race Pro 23mm ... seems to be a good match with the measured rim width of 22mm. 

BTW, according to Competitive Cyclist, they sold over 400 wheelsets and have only 7 left if you are interested ... :thumbsup:
2011 Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

flatsix911 said:


> I am running Michelin Race Pro 23mm ... seems to be a good match with the measured rim width of 22mm.
> 
> BTW, according to Competitive Cyclist, they sold over 400 wheelsets and have only 7 left if you are interested ... :thumbsup:
> 2011 Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist


Thanks but I bought a pair last night, can't wait to get them on the bike!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Thanks but I bought a pair last night, can't wait to get them on the bike!



Congrats ... you will enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:
Are you going with or without the decals?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> About 4 - 5 grams per wheel ...


I removed decals from a set of wheels and lost 14gm on the set. I took them off for cosmetic reasons tho. 'm not that much of a weight weenie.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

flatsix911 said:


> Congrats ... you will enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:
> Are you going with or without the decals?


I have a black and white bike so I'm thinking the decals will stay on.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Anybody know who makes the Cryo Blue Pads for Reynolds?


----------



## windmann2 (Dec 2, 2005)

You got these decals from Reynolds?...I don't see these in their shop as an option...



flatsix911 said:


> About 4 - 5 grams per wheel ...
> The final setup with Red decals :thumbsup:


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

windmann2 said:


> You got these decals from Reynolds?...I don't see these in their shop as an option...


Just call and ask what they have in stock ... I ordered the Red Forty-Six :thumbsup:
Reynolds Cycling


----------



## NYCraig (Feb 9, 2012)

*Reynolds R2 Carbon Clinchers?*

Reynolds R2 Carbon Clinchers??? Hey do any of you guys have any experience with the Reynolds R2 carbon clinchers? I am a recreational rider on a 2009 Jamis Xenith Comp and I am looking to do an upgrade. I mostly ride club rides, century rides and multi-day charity rides and I'm doing the Gran Fondo NY this year. My LBS recommends these but I don't see too many reviews out there....any info would be appreciated!


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

Mdeth1313 said:


> The price was probably great, but reynolds seems to come out towards the bottom of the aero ratings dept. If the rims are of the same quality they were when I bought my stratus dv's (2004), they should last you quite awhile.
> 
> Carbon rims do make a bike look so much better!


Where can such aero comparisons be found? Thanks!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

My biggest beef with Reynolds wheels and the reason I will never buy another set is that all of them use hidden nipples, so they can not be trued without pulling the tire off the wheel.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

NYCraig said:


> Reynolds R2 Carbon Clinchers??? Hey do any of you guys have any experience with the Reynolds R2 carbon clinchers? I am a recreational rider on a 2009 Jamis Xenith Comp and I am looking to do an upgrade. I mostly ride club rides, century rides and multi-day charity rides and I'm doing the Gran Fondo NY this year. My LBS recommends these but I don't see too many reviews out there....any info would be appreciated!


Here is a review I found ... :thumbsup:

New Reynolds R2 Wheels Bring Full Carbon Clinchers, Tubulars Down to $1,000 - Bike Rumor


----------



## NYCraig (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, I had read that post about the R2s but its kind of more like an announcement than a review...was hoping to get actual user reviews.


----------



## NYCraig (Feb 9, 2012)

OK thanks for that good feedback.


----------



## pbanders (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought a set of these two weeks ago for $900, I couldn't be more pleased. Rode a century last weekend with very harsh pavement and strong crosswinds, no problem. 3K of climbing and I was 3rd back in 4:50 - they definitely help at speeds of over 23 mph. I'm 54, 5'11" and 150 lbs. Descended a 1300' climb today with a few hard braking zones, no problems. If you can still find these under $1K you'd be crazy not to buy them. Even at $1100 from Performance they're worth it. I also weighed them without rim tape or QR's on my scale, 686 gm for the front and 874 gm for the rear (1560 gm), extremely good for a 46 cm cross-section rim. QR's weighed in at 57 and 62 gm, and the rim tapes were 18 gm each.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I did a 1600ft descent with them today and the guy behind me said he smelled my brakes all the way down =/


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Also heard them squealing.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

deviousalex said:


> I did a 1600ft descent with them today and the guy behind me said he smelled my brakes all the way down =/


I just found this on the Reynolds website under wheel maintenance, maybe it will help.

Brake pad glazing most often occurs from overheating of the brake pad and rim surfaces. Carbon and aluminum rims react
differently to heat. Carbon rims tend to build up heat more rapidly under hard braking conditions. Brake pads may glaze-over or
surface-harden easily, especially if you are new to riding carbon wheels and in hilly or mountainous areas. We supply and
recommend specific Reynolds brake pads for use on all carbon wheels that are less subject to overheating and dissipate heat
better that stock brake pads. Riding style is often a factor. For most riders simple adaptation to frequency and force of braking
may reduce brake pad glazing and heat build-up. That is probably the biggest difference in riding wheels with aluminum or
carbon braking surfaces. Try not to ‘grab a handful of brakes’ when slowing the bike; especially on long descents. When riding
carbon wheels try to use your brakes with lighter modulation. Try to ‘feather’ the brakes rather than to ‘ride or drag’ the brakes
continuously against the rim. More frequent, short, quick, light applications of your brakes will offer the best results while still
providing the good modulation and stopping power; much like an ABS system does for your car. Longer application of the rear
brake combined with shorter, faster, lighter application of the front brake may also provide less glazing, increase brake pad life
and benefit safety in bike handling.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is another deal from Competitive Cyclist :thumbsup:
Reynolds Strike 66mm deep carbon clincher $1,395 

2010 Reynolds Strike Full Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, I finally put my new wheels on my bike and went for a ride this morning(only 30 miles ) and I like how the cracks in the road don't seem so bad and the rear hub makes almost no noise.
But I did get a ping a few times from the rear wheel, I assume it's the drive side spokes as they are the only ones that cross each other.. 
Is this normal and how long does this carry on for ????


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

Just had a PowerTap G3 a laced into mine... Love these wheels! Tied and soldered for extra measure...


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

*??*



scarab$ said:


> Just had a PowerTap G3 a laced into mine... Love these wheels! Tied and soldered for extra measure...


Where you getting spoke noise before wiring them ??


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Spoke pinging is normal and depending on how you ride, where you ride, should be gone on your first ride.

That said, I had one spoke on my front wheel go slightly out of true, about 1mm (maybe a spoke being unwound) which was a ***** cause I run tubular and internal nipples are a ***** in that case hehe. But just a quick truing and a quick reglue and all is well.


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

gp257 said:


> Where you getting spoke noise before wiring them ??


Nope... @ 190lbs. Maybe if I were lighter? 

Second set of wheels that Casey @ Spokesman Bikes in Sant Cruz has done, and both are tied and soldered. Nice touch.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I put a touch of tri-flow on my wheels where each one went through the rim, all noise was gone.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I just ordered a set of these from Performance Bike, the price was too good to pass up, I hope they hold up to CX racing!


----------

